# Kratom will give a FALSE POSITIVE on a drug test (with pictures)



## Goldowitz (Oct 8, 2012)

Just a word of caution to everyone here on RIU. I am getting ready to take a medical exam, that includes a drug test. I quit smoking THC a few months ago, but I continued to use Kratom 1-2 times a week because it's not a drug and isn't supposed to show up on a drug test. I bought a First Check home drug test and just got some results. If a line appears, it's a negative for that drug. No line is a positive.





The line for meth in faint, but it is there. I don't use meth, or any illegal drug for that matter. The test gave a positive for Methadone which I don't take and TCA (antidepressants) which I do take. These home tests will never be 100% accurate, but something gave this one a false positive for Methadone. I used Kratom Friday and Saturday, so I am assuming it must be that. I guess I'll have to quit using Kratom and wait another week or two for my exam.


----------



## NP88 (Oct 8, 2012)

I see a faint line in all test locations, and ANY faint line corresponds with negative, no matter how faint. I think i see one under the TCA line. It might be extremely faint. Even though you are on them, perhaps the levels in your urine are below the amount detected. A faint line with no color is considered a preliminary positve. This test kit comes with a confirmatory test... I'm a bit unclear on their policy. It looks like they will tell you results over the phone or online for free, and you can call for a quantitative amount, but a physical copy may cost $5. There's a box in the bottom, and labels in the instruction... One for the sample, and one for your records. You should check off the boxes for methadone, meth, and TCAs.


----------



## Alembic (Oct 8, 2012)

Is the drug test supervised? If not, pour! Synthetics work great.


----------



## Fruitbat (Oct 8, 2012)

Kratom works on the MU receptors so its not surprising it turns a positive for an opiate. It is also most definitely a drug, just not illegal yet. It's an odd one, not well understood.


----------



## MrEDuck (Oct 9, 2012)

Mitragynine and methadone are quite different structurally so I doubt that it is the kratom causing the false positive. There's lots of things that can cause false positives, just because kratom has alkaloids that effect the mu receptor doesn't mean they would be the cause of a false positive. Maybe for something like prodine which is structurally similar.


----------



## Bambinotreally1 (Feb 17, 2020)

Ok so ive been taking Kratom for a very long time and Ive given myself multiple drug test over the years even with krarom extract which is much stronger than your regular powder. Point is I've always came back clean becuase I've had that doubt before to. Im gonna be honest when you are buying kratom i highly only recommend one brand i TRUST and that O.P.M.S. I would even trust anything your gas station is selling just because it has the word Kratom on it. Make sure you go to a smoke shop and do research on it before you buy the product available.


MrEDuck said:


> Mitragynine and methadone are quite different structurally so I doubt that it is the kratom causing the false positive. There's lots of things that can cause false positives, just because kratom has alkaloids that effect the mu receptor doesn't mean they would be the cause of a false positive. Maybe for something like prodine which is structurally similar.


----------



## vernon1WZ (Apr 21, 2020)

Goldowitz, well honestly, I've heard some stories about false-positive tests, but as I know it all depends on each situation, and what exact Kratom leaves you prefer to consume. For example these ( https://kratomhelper.com/maeng-da-red ), kratom leaves called Maeng Da Red Vein, never gave such results for me. And I consume them for the last one year. I have to consume it to relieve a pain, and I do such tests for checking it, time to time because of my job specific conditions.


----------

